# ¿Es posible cambiar un condensador de tántalo sólido por otro de aluminio?



## Beat (May 9, 2008)

Tengo un sintetizador Ensoniq con un condensador averiado. Ese condensador es de electrolítico sólido (condensador de tántalo axial) con polaridad, de 22uF y 15 voltios, de la compañía de AVX.
La descripción del condensador es: TAR R 226 M 015. El tamaño de la carcasa del componente y el color oro, indica que es un condensador de 22uF (modelo W de 10,4mm largo y  4,3mm de diámetro).   
Tiene un centímetro de largo y cuatro milímetros de diámetro sin colores (todo él es amarillo).

El problema es que no encuentro un comercio de componentes electrónicos que venda condensadores de tántalo y en el único que sí los tiene, dicen que son de tántalo pero no electrolíticos. 
¿Es posible cambiar el componente averiado (el condensador electrolítico sólido de tántalo axial) por otro tipo de condensador electrolítico, sin que el aparato –un teclado electrónico--  sufra o se deteriore por ese cambio?

Estaré agradecidísimo a quien pueda informaciónrmarme sobre esta cuestión, ya que en los establecimientos consultados tampoco saben que decirme. 

                                                           Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

La cuestion es saber si es polarizado o no. si es electrolitico, lo puedes reemplazar por uno comun, pero tienes que fijart si es polarizado o no. y tambien hay q saber donde esta hubicado dentro del sintetizador. pues si es para filtrar se puede cambiar.
de ultima probá, el aparato no tiene pq sufrir por un capacitor mientras tenga los 22uF y soporte minimo 15volts.


----------



## Beat (May 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias, DJ DRACO y un afectuoso saludo desd Heuskal Herria.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

Los condensadores de Tantalio, son de bajas perdidas, por ende tienen mejores prestaciones que los electroliticos comunes, yo que vos le pongo el 22mf 15v Tantalio.
No sabia que venian electrolitico de tantalio, yo siempre pedi de tantalio simplemente. Saludos


----------



## santy (Feb 19, 2016)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Los condensadores de Tantalio, son de bajas perdidas, por ende tienen mejores prestaciones que los electroliticos comunes, yo que vos le pongo el 22mf 15v Tantalio.
> No sabia que venian electrolitico de tantalio, yo siempre pedi de tantalio simplemente. Saludos



Hola gente... les cuento que los condensadores de tantalio, son electrolíticos, la única diferencia es que uno de sus electrodos está hecho con ese material -tántalo-tantalio, poco conocido, que es un elemento de la tabla periódica. Su apariencia es bien distinta al de aluminio, y tiene unas características mas estables y mejores, pero cumple casi la misma función...


----------



## chclau (Feb 19, 2016)

No estoy de acuerdo.

Los capacitores de Tantalio son SUMAMENTE sensibles a sobre tensiones. Lo peor, que se cortocircuitan con consecuencias funestas, produciendo una tremenda humareda cuando no una explosión.

Para aplicaciones que requieren capacitores que toleren sobretensiones, los de aluminio son muy superiores.
Todo depende de la función que se busca.

Por otra parte... has contestado a un enlace de hace más de CINCO años. Lo más probable es que estos mensajes se vayan al tacho.


----------



## santy (Feb 19, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Los capacitores de Tantalio son SUMAMENTE sensibles a sobre tensiones. Lo peor, que se cortocircuitan con consecuencias funestas, produciendo una tremenda humareda cuando no una explosión.
> 
> ...



Disculpa que te moleste, estoy de acuerdo en que el de aluminio es mejor en durabilidad, pero el de tantalio es mucho mejor en prestaciones comunes, como por ejemplo en filtrar...
Por cierto, no importa que tan viejo sea, todo aporte del presente sirve para un futuro...


----------



## chclau (Feb 19, 2016)

No dije en durabilidad, y por supuesto que estamos hablando de aplicaciones de filtrado. Me refiero a filtrado de fuentes de alimentación.

Los capacitores de aluminio son superiores en capacidad de soportar sobretensiones y picos de corriente. En una fuente, luego del rectificador yo pondria unicamente capacitores de aluminio, dejando los de tantalio para filtrado solamente luego de los reguladores, lineares o conmutados.

Saludos. Con respecto a lo viejo que sea un tema... es simplemente una de las reglas de este foro, no porque me moleste a mi.


----------

